# New Model



## zipper (Feb 27, 2008)

god that is one sexy yak. i would buy that in an instant if i had the money. might have overtaken the dorado in my most wanted yak ;-)

cheers


----------



## zipper (Feb 27, 2008)

not that i would be buying one any time soon, but do you have any idea of the price?

cheers


----------



## varp (Sep 12, 2005)

Hah!!! A tupperware Dorado!!!   

Same beam, but shorter by 400mm. Got the big center hatch which is a big plus and seems to have not much in the way of chines....

looks like a fuggin beaudy!!!


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Who needs cup holders when you can have a cold carton between your legs!


----------



## varp (Sep 12, 2005)

ah yes...too much beer is never enough, but GLASS :shock: :shock: :shock:

soooo it IS a short arse Dodo without the crate!!! I shall make further enquiries.....

:shock:


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Uhhhh nice , very nice , a lovely deep hull sort of like a fast sea kayak , i like it very much , should be slick through the water , dont know about surfability with a bow like that ,but they have to know what there doing , so its got to work , i would love to own one


----------



## mcbigg (Jul 14, 2007)

Evolution sounds a lot like some other kayak I've heard of...


----------



## jaredluke (Nov 23, 2007)

I would so..(stop thinking dirty thoughts :lol: )...paddle that kayak ;-) :twisted:


----------



## blaggon (Jan 14, 2008)

aww nice.. just imagine how light & sexy it would be dressed in carbon fibre  
gimme gimme gimme :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## wobbly (Jun 13, 2007)

Call my lawyer, its a copyright infringement of the Dorado design!!! And flippin plastic - get a life stealthman!

Would luuuurve a test drive to compare with Dora.

Specs please and how much coin is required to own one.

Regards

Brian


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Check out viewtopic.php?f=30&t=9552. These guiys are the dealers.

Give Tim or James a buzz and they'll be able to help answer your questions.

How good does that ski look in white!


----------



## couta1 (Sep 10, 2005)

if u stuck flippers underneath...you would have a hobie with a good hatch storage space ...just what u need spottymac..it would be interesting trying to bring that pointed hull in on a 6ft kwazulu natal surf day ;-)...i wouldnt mind one for some of the protected launches here...could do some distance in that


----------



## azzaroo (Aug 17, 2007)

couta1 said:


> it would be interesting trying to bring that pointed hull in on a 6ft kwazulu natal surf day


i agree the bow dosent look like its got a lot of flare for surf entry-re entry, quite sexy all the same......


----------



## wobbly (Jun 13, 2007)

It looks like an excellent sea worthy yak and fibreglass too.

This has got me thinking that as the yak design develops there will be a merging of the best designs for manufacturers to copy and assuming T.M.s are not exploited then why not.

As it stands the race is on for all manufacturers to make the best designed, best fit for purpose and best priced yak. Who will it be? Er Hobie have the money muscle, Stealth as we have just witnessed have the smarts, guess we will have to wait and seee.

Yak industry is becoming very interesting.

Regtards

B


----------



## Ballie (May 28, 2008)

This new range of kayaks is from feed back we received some time ago from akff from which the express was developed.Smaller, faster,lighter,is where we see a new market developing in your part of the world.The 4,3 m boat is in the assesment stage with test boats out prior to production.Input would be greatly appreciated in our quest to bring craft to the market designed for fishing.


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

If yak copyrights were an issue in SA, they could always build yaks in Mozambique where the first lawyer who files a lawsuit will probably speak to the smelly end of an AK-47.

Not that this is anything like an infringement anyway, these yaks look totally different and much more than 10% difference in shape and fitout.


----------



## couta1 (Sep 10, 2005)

spooled1 said:


> If yak copyrights were an issue in SA, they could always build yaks in Mozambique where the first lawyer who files a lawsuit will probably speak to the smelly end of an AK-47.
> 
> Not that this is anything like an infringement anyway, these yaks look totally different and much more than 10% difference in shape and fitout.


BRILLIANT.. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

looks like a bay an estuary stealth to me, hmmm glass on the oyster racks don't know. But out in Broken Bay excellent :twisted: :twisted:

Cheers Dave


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Just been lookin around the net (as you do when its too bloody windy to fish) and came acros it on the stealth site, then see that Daft has already put it up ages ago (must have plenty of time on his hands ;-) ).

Looks great for fishing Moreton Bay and the Swing will need replacing at some stage. The only problem I can see with it, is on this site, it says its only got a carring capacity of 85kg??? surely it should hold more than that? Or doesnt the 85kgs include the paddler?......I way 82kg in my birtday suit.

Here is the specs at this site http://www.kayakfishingsa.com/New%20Kay ... tealth.htm

On the Stealth site it doesnt list the carring capacity.
http://www.stealthkayakfishing.co.za/in ... mitstart=6


----------



## YakN00b (Jun 9, 2008)

I wanted one only draw back is angler weight of 90kg which rules me out as its for the midgets of the world. I do think I will trade my BFS in for a Express when Poseidon decide to bring some in.


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

I think the BFS and other ski type yaks are great for the surf but wouldn't work as well in the short choppy waves we get in the bay. The Express is a little too long and heavy for my liking, a Kevlar model wouldn't be too bad, but bloody Daft wont sell me his.....and he put a dint in it any ways :twisted: .

The Dorado is too expensive and heavy, the Evolution gets all the ticks in the right boxes for what I want in a fishing kayak.

I will send a email to Stealth and contact Poseidon kayaks and see whats the go is with the load capacity, if its suitable for someone under 90kgs then that suits........and I'm no midget .


----------



## YakN00b (Jun 9, 2008)

The bfs works ok in the bay it does thump a bit but not a lot more than the X Factor did and I am starting to get some real speed out of it for short spells as my arm improves and I get used to it. I have been able to catch a few waves with it and hit what felt like 20km/h in one before I nearly capsized from the frantic paddling to stay in it.


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

There is apparently 2 models a 4.3mtr and a 4.6mtr.

I think the 4.6 Evolution would be best for me as it will have a bit more load capacity.

I cant find much out about the availability and the likelihood of getting hold of one. Who is best person to pester from Poseidon kayaks? Have spoken to Tim on the phone, but only got a maybe and no time soon. :?


----------



## YakN00b (Jun 9, 2008)

I dealt with James and he was pretty helpfull.


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Stealth has given us a little up date. Still with little info but Jeeeze they look good. :shock:

2 models..... I dont know which one to drool over. I want both.


----------



## PalmyMick (Nov 22, 2007)

saw those just before, look good, but wondering if the 185kg angler limit on the 465 is a miss print, seems a bit high considering its only 400mm longer and 30mm wider
cheers mick


----------



## YakN00b (Jun 9, 2008)

ArWeTherYet said:


> Stealth has given us a little up date. Still with little info but Jeeeze they look good. :shock:
> 
> 2 models..... I dont know which one to drool over. I want both.


The 4.6m model definitely has my interest anybody want to buy a slightly used BFS?


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

Weight plus or minus 25kg?
I'll take the one that weighs minus 25kg thanks. Even minus 1kg would be fine.


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Mick I reckon its a stuff up, considering the Express is only rated to 140kgs. Think they need to get there facts right.

The 465 would be excellent in open waters and long trips, but the 430 wouldn't be too shabby at that either plus it would be better for fishing estuaries........both look very fast.........cant decide yet. :? ......but I want one.


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

OH..,,,MY ,,,,,,GOSH,, , there beautiful , what fantastic lines , i guess i would need the 4.6 , and Mick i think that 185 must be a mistake i would say around 145 kgs load carry would see it out ,the only problem is getting one into this country within a reasonable time frame , looks like a Quest will be on the market in the next few weeks .


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

bazzoo said:


> OH..,,,MY ,,,,,,GOSH,, , i have fallen in love , just like that , its like lightning has struck , there beautiful , what fantastic lines , i guess i would need the 4.6 , and Mick i think that 185 must be a mistake i would say around 145 kgs load carry would see it out ,the only problem is getting one into this country within a reasonable time frame , looks like a Quest will be on the market in the next few weeks . Paul , i'm with you mate , i want one , would like some more photos


Bazz the Stealth gallery has a few photos (check out the green one) but is hard to use .....the bloody photos wont stay still.. here's a link http://www.stealthkayakfishing.co.za/in ... &Itemid=55 if you click on the photo it will come up bigger ;-) .

Just need a bit more info on them before I'll lay my cash down, but they certainly look the goods and shouldn't be too costly.


----------



## PalmyMick (Nov 22, 2007)

capacity update 
evo 430 angler capacity: 90kg, total cap :150kg
evo 465 angler capacity: 110kg, total cap :160kg


----------



## PalmyMick (Nov 22, 2007)

capacitys changed slightly again, and more info is on the stealth site bout them now
here is the link http://www.stealthkayakfishing.co.za/in ... #Evolution
cheers mick


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Yes i would believe it Matt because i'm the bugger that whispered it and it wasnt a whisper it was more like a shout :lol: :lol: :lol: , you see i love the South African skis , always have ever since i saw Varpies Dorado [ uhhhh what a ski that is ]. To clarify the issue , i received an email from the owner of Stealth Kayaks in South Africa in answer to an email i sent him requesting details on the Stealth Evolution 4.65, and asked for some clarification on the weight carrying capacity of the ski as i have a fat gut and am no lightweight . In his answer he suggested i wait until approx early may for the expected release of the Stealth Evolution 4.95 and he said it was a thing of great beauty needless to say i believe him ,and i want one . Now , he did not say it will be available here in early May just that there will be a finished model in early may .But as its a new ski and is not yet in the production run it may be some time before we see one here , he did indicate that there would be more Stealths coming to Australia than we have experianced before and that is a good thing for us paddlers . Ahhhhh , there , now ive said it out loud , and i do feel much better for it


----------



## YakN00b (Jun 9, 2008)

bazzoo said:


> Yes i would believe it Matt because i'm the bugger that whispered it and it wasnt a whisper it was more like a shout :lol: :lol: :lol: , you see i love the South African skis , always have ever since i saw Varpies Dorado [ uhhhh what a ski that is ]. To clarify the issue , i received an email from the owner of Stealth Kayaks in South Africa in answer to an email i sent him requesting details on the Stealth Evolution 4.65, and asked for some clarification on the weight carrying capacity of the ski as i have a fat gut and am no lightweight . In his answer he suggested i wait until approx early may for the expected release of the Stealth Evolution 4.95 and he said it was a thing of great beauty needless to say i believe him ,and i want one . Now , he did not say it will be available here in early May just that there will be a finished model in early may .But as its a new ski and is not yet in the production run it may be some time before we see one here , he did indicate that there would be more Stealths coming to Australia than we have experianced before and that is a good thing for us paddlers . Ahhhhh , there , now ive said it out loud , and i do feel much better for it


oh yeah baby


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Duane , yeah i agree , yeah Baby ,you may have to become a 2 ski family , and just you be careful mate as i'm going to learn to swear in Afrikaan , so any cheek from you on the chat and you'll get it :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

"Jumping Jehovah Facts!" when will it end. :shock: :shock:

A 4.9mtr with that hull shape would be a rocket, but unfortunately I reckon it would turn like an oil tanker. Would be great for doing a big paddle out deep, but would be a pain to try and maneuver around the in shore reefs and estuaries. Actually even the 465 would be a handful, be similar to turning a 5mtr conventional kayak. I'm thinking the 430 might be best for me, light, not too long and very fast.......be good if we could test paddle one.


----------



## YakN00b (Jun 9, 2008)

ArWeTherYet said:


> "Jumping Jehovah Facts!" when will it end. :shock: :shock:
> 
> A 4.9mtr with that hull shape would be a rocket, but unfortunately I reckon it would turn like an oil tanker. Would be great for doing a big paddle out deep, but would be a pain to try and maneuver around the in shore reefs and estuaries. Actually even the 465 would be a handful, be similar to turning a 5mtr conventional kayak. I'm thinking the 430 might be best for me, light, not too long and very fast.......be good if we could test paddle one.


Ill take the rocket ship and live with the slightly longer turning radius


----------



## ant (Aug 28, 2008)

Can you get them in pink? ;-)

Regards
Ant


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Gee you got those up quick Stealth Man , it looks beautiful dosnt it what lines and grace , it will be a winner and i am getting a good stream of communication now from Bruce Challenor and he is keen for things to happen here, i am expecting some more photos soon and perhaps soon photos of the 4.95 stealth evolution , i reckon Matt should open a Stealth shop and distribution business at Forster because hes " The Stealth Man ", and he loves em , hmmmmmm so do i


----------



## YakN00b (Jun 9, 2008)

I was wondering how long it would take you to react to those Bazz  It does look good, just needs a hatch and boot space up front


----------



## blaggon (Jan 14, 2008)

DaftWullie said:


> Phhht if this arm doesn't behave itself soon I will be something but not the Stealth man -


the Daft Hobie man ?? :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Rear Admiral Daftwullie of the USS Nimitz :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## tomsie (Jul 25, 2008)

Sorry to drag this one back up but has anyone had any more info regarding the 4.95 (such as if/when one will appear)???

Getting close to having enough fun vouchers and looking foward to getting on the water just in time for everything to shut down (and freeze up) for winter :twisted:


----------



## GossipGuru (Apr 7, 2009)

tomsie said:


> Sorry to drag this one back up but has anyone had any more info regarding the 4.95 (such as if/when one will appear)???
> 
> Getting close to having enough fun vouchers and looking foward to getting on the water just in time for everything to shut down (and freeze up) for winter :twisted:


Hey like wow man - a little ostrich just whispered in my ear that the foam plug for this is being picked up this week and the mold made - grooove on baby


----------



## CatfishKeith (Apr 17, 2009)

That looks great. I like the big centre console. Is the Yak Fiberglass?


----------

